
Slime Molds solve the travelling salesman problem - tambourine_man
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sNAxrpzc6ws&feature=player_detailpage#t=3830s
======
santigepigon
Fascinating! My interest in slime now biological, no longer bound to Emacs and
Minecraft!

------
surrealize
Well, slime molds are NP - they explore in all directions in parallel.

------
voxx
I'd like to see exactly how complex they can get. Like, maybe all the major
cities in the world or something.

